# New Adria Twin Owners - just curious...



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Just been looking at Which Motorcaravan and see that the Twin won the Editors Choice Award 2008. Looking at the photos, it seems the Twin they've taken photos of has a couple of small changes...

o the plug sockets above the kitchen sink have been relocated into the cabinet below the sink (not sure thats a good idea myself)

o the heater controls seem to have been moved, but I cannot make out where to. This I think is a good idea as it can be pretty dark under the bed.

Just wondered if anyone has picked up a new Twin with these changes... and any others they may have noticed. Assuming they are new modifications

Regards,
Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Two magazines did reviews on the Twin last June/July (one was MMM). I noticed that the switches were in a different position in their photographs. It did mention that it was a prototype. Maybe they have used the same Twin for this review as well.

Was it a positive report?


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah. Quite possibly. You could be right. I'll see if I can dig out some back issues and take a look.

The magazine was one of these "filler" issues just full of awards. The Twin didn't actually win (or even feature for that fact) in one of the categories, but it did win the "Editors Choice 2008" award. A favourable write up by the editor that ended with a line similar to "i'd be happy to spend my own money on one". Which I guess is a compliment.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Rowley, you were right. Checked out the Which Motorcaravan review in the July 2007 issue. Same photos.

Phew, thought I was missing out on a bit of a revision

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

b6x said:


> Rowley, you were right. Checked out the Which Motorcaravan review in the July 2007 issue. Same photos.
> 
> Phew, thought I was missing out on a bit of a revision
> 
> ...


I reckon if Adria sold anoraks Steve, you might qualify! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

